# Revenir aux icônes initiales...



## jujubalda (28 Octobre 2006)

J'ai trouv&#233; sur le web un pack d'ic&#244;nes sympa pour les diff&#233;rentes applications.
Mais voil&#224;, j'h&#233;site &#224; les mettre en place par peur de ne plus pouvoir revenir en arri&#232;re: est-il donc possible de remettre en place l'ic&#244;ne originelle d'une application ou d'un dossier particulier (la maison par exemple) apr&#232;s l'avoir chang&#233;e (si, par exemple, celle-ci se retrouve dans un coin d'un dossier de la biblioth&#232;que...) ????

Merci !

Bon pour custo...


----------



## Phantastik (29 Octobre 2006)

J'ai le m&#234;me petit souci et j'ignore toujours comment faire, d&#233;sol&#233;e.


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Octobre 2006)

Bonsoir,

L'aspect des icônes des dossiers modifiés est contrôlé par un petit fichier invisible "icon" situé dans le dossier.

Pour faire apparaître ces dossiers "icon", on peut utiliser le Terminal (je ne connaît pas la commande) ou une application (OnyX fait cela très bien).

Si l'on supprime ce fichier d'un dossier modifié, il retrouvera son aspect initial au reboot.

Il y a sans doute aussi une méthode par la commande au Terminal.

C'moon.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Octobre 2006)

Sinon, afficher les paquets via un clic droit sur l'application et l'icône originale se trouve dans le dossier "ressources". Il suffit ensuite de glisser cette icône sur Pic2Icon pour pouvoir l'appliquer de nouveau.


----------



## Ordha (29 Octobre 2006)

On peut aussi cliquer droit sur l'application (idem pour les dossiers et fichiers) et cliquer sur "lire les informations". Dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre, cliquez sur la petite icône en haut à gauche qui se souligne alors de bleu et tapez sur la touche "Retour": l'icône d'origine réapparaît et est appliquée dès qu'on ferme la fenêtre d'informations.


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Octobre 2006)

Ordha a dit:


> On peut aussi cliquer droit sur l'application (idem pour les dossiers et fichiers) et cliquer sur "lire les informations". Dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre, cliquez sur la petite icône en haut à gauche qui se souligne alors de bleu et tapez sur la touche "Retour": l'icône d'origine réapparaît et est appliquée dès qu'on ferme la fenêtre d'informations.


Mac aka Toujours Plus Simple  

Si une bonne âme pouvait donner un petit coup de boule à Ordha en passant. Merci.  

C'moon.


----------

